# Alfalfa



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it safe to give chickens alfalfa.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as its very leafy. I give alfalfa to mine all of the time without issues.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I mix alfalfa in my girls food every morning. I use the alfalfa cubes for rabbits and soak them in warm water and pull them apart. I try and make sure the pieces are really small. Before I started doing that id feed a bit of alfalfa from hay and let them peck on it . alfalfa is good for their respitory system. In the winter its a great green for them because other greens are hard to come by in winter. So I mix up a bit in their mash. Hope this helps. Best wishes.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I have started mixing alfalfa pellets into the FF. They won't eat them unless they are wet and expanded.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I have started mixing alfalfa pellets into the FF. They won't eat them unless they are wet and expanded.


I could never get mine to eat the pellets or the cubes, wet or not. That's why I risked getting the bales.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine won't eat it unless it is mixed in well with the feed. 
They leave it in the pan if it is only water soaked.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine love alfalfa as well. The pellets are not as stalky as the cubes and they definitely prefer those. Well soaked, and I mix the mash in with their FF. Never really thought about fermenting the pellets with the feed, though.


----------

